# D-Link DWL-G520 AirPlus Xtreme G



## rc1987 (Nov 15, 2004)

I need urgent help! Recently purchased a D-link PCI wireless adapter (DWL-G520) and now my computer continuously locks up after a few minutes in Windows XP. The only way to get out of it is to do a hard reset. I have tried different PCI slots on the motherboard, changed the IRQ settings in the BIOS, downloaded all the latest drivers but to no avail. The card will establish a connection and then after a while completely freeze the computer. I know it is the card because once I disable it, the computer operates fine.

My Specs are:

- ASUS A7V266-E (VIA KT266 Chipset)
- AMD Athlon XP 2000+ (1.67 GHz)
- 1024 MB RAM
- Seagate Barracuda IV 80GB Hard Disk
- D-Link DWL-G520 Wireless Card with latest 3.17 Driver
- Leadtek Geforce4 Ti4600 Graphics Card with latest Driver
- Creative Soundblaster Live 5.1 SE with latest driver
- Windows XP Service Pack 2 and latest updates.


----------



## epatterson78 (Nov 12, 2004)

I had some trouble with the Dlink wireless laptop card, we updated the bios for the laptop and the card ran fine.

Just for troubleshooting sake you may want to pull out all your PCI cards and start with just the wireless card and see how the system runs. Then slowly add your other PCI cards. That will help to see if it is a bad PCI slot, or IRQ conflicts. Just a thought>


----------

